# Aluminum flat boat Horsepower?



## C Low (Apr 16, 2011)

Right now i am gigging from a 14x36 aluminum flat bottom skiff with a 25 yamaha.It hauls but by myself and it does great with one or two people and the generator and coolers and gear in it, it will float as shallow as any other boat, and is easy to pole along. The problem that i have is its low sides. Going to and from some of the hotspots around here (MS coast, ie, barrier islands) can get scary. I am planning on getting a larger floundering skiff by springtime. I currently have a mid 1990s evinrude 48spl outboard
and was wondering if it would be adequate power for a 17x70 aluminum flat boat. I was also looking at the 16x60 flat boats, but would rather the 17x70 as it would float shallower. Either sized boat would be a Weldbilt brand with 28" or 29" sides. I would love to have a fan motor setup on either sized boat. 
1660 weighs roughly 514lbs while the 17x70 weighs 620lbs

Just for comparison, we have a 15'3" mitchell fiberglass
trihull boat with an early '80s 50hp johnson which the hull weighs roughly 650lbs and by myself i can hit at WOT 28mph. I figured the 17x70 flat boat weighs roughly the same, but its flat bottom should make it plane easier and quicker and obtain a slightly faster speed?

Thanks for any comments


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I run a DF-70 Suzzy on my 1860 SeaArk. Your going to want more than that 48Spl. but it will work.

I run aprox 4000RPM and get 25 - 26MPH

Do not go with the 1660. Your gonna want more boat. If you put a fan on, I bet your going to need pods too.

Be VERY - VERY careful with that 14x36. Those flat fish are not worth you loosing the boat. There have been that size boat lost in Escambia in the past.


----------



## C Low (Apr 16, 2011)

X-shark, thanks for chiming in, i was hoping for your expertise in the field. 

I have been very careful in my skiff.I usually only launch in Biloxi small craft harbor and flounder the north side of deer island, so its all protected water with at max 1/2mile between shores.But, i have taken the skiff to Cat island (roughly 9 miles south of gport)once with a buddy, it wasnt something i would never do on a regular basis with this skiff.This is why i want a bigger boat. I would like the ability to go more places to flounder. I am in my mid 20s but have been fishing, boating and floundering since a Very early age. I started floundering when i was old enough to drive. We used to go to gulfport and biloxi beach and light up our lanterns and go. Soon i saw an underwater light so i started making my own with tractor bulbs and used 12v battery in backbacks. Not one season after that i got to go on a floundering trip on a friends boat and was hooked. A few years back i rigged my current skiff on the cheap knowing that it only needs to float and run and be big enough for one person. I have gigged thousands of flounder from it in the past few years.

Anyways, i was planning on getting the beavertail pods welded on or getting a custom set made. I have given the trolling motor idea some thought of pushing the boat, but am unsure of the draft needed to run one. I would much prefer the simplicity of having a transom mounted trolling motor set straight on whatever speed and using my gig to steer. It would be much quieter, cheaper, and less maintence than a fanmotor setup.I am just unsure of what lb thrust i would need to push the boat around depending on conditions. Currently my boat is so small and light i can easily push it by pole/gig , i can even "chase down" flounder that flutter off just by giving a large push.

My main goals with this boat would be: 
1 Draft shallow with 1-2 people, the water is always muddy here, i would like to draft the least as possible preferably a realistic 6" would be nice, i am unsure how shallow a aluminum skiff can draft?

2, use my existing evinrude 48spl for at least a few years(id like to be able to cruise at around 18-20 mph and wot near28)and then upgrade to a larger 4stroke

3, Be able to flounder all night without being tired. Basically have some sort of means to push the boat, either fanmotor or trolling motor

4, have high enough sides/freeboard on the boat to be able to safely run in choppy water

5, Have all lights removable fairly easy to be able to rod and reel fish. Most likely ill have all lights mounted on a bar system wich will bolt to tabs to the boat so i can simply unbolt the light bars to remove the lights.

6, Have enough storage for flares,vests, anchor, etc. Theres not much storage on aluminum boats


I think that covers the most of what i am thinking about. 

-Chris


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I would much prefer the simplicity of having a transom mounted trolling motor set straight on whatever speed and using my gig to steer.


The problem with that is sometimes you just want to Stop. 

Hitting a fish with the boat stopped is much easier then hitting them on the fly.

We have some places that we go as slow as you can walk....heel to toe. Flounder Camo up real good in that area.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> The problem with that is sometimes you just want to Stop.
> 
> Hitting a fish with the boat stopped is much easier then hitting them on the fly.
> 
> We have some places that we go as slow as you can walk....heel to toe. Flounder Camo up real good in that area.


A friend just rigged up a new (to him) flounder boat with a fixed transom mounted TM. He included an on/off foot switch on the floor of the front deck. Haven't been on the boat yet, but he says it worked great.


----------

